# 2014 298Re Wardrobe Slide Leaking



## MiltonDan (May 28, 2014)

Just purchased a 2014 298RE, love the trailer but the wardrobe slide is leaking when in the closed position. Brought it back to CW, they adjusted the slide and assured me it fixed the issue. Picked it up Saturday and brought it home, the slide is still in the same position as when I picked it up. Today it's raining and the slide is leaking still! Pissed off and frustrated! Any others have or had this same issue? Should I be talking to Keystone instead of CW? ( not impressed with the level of detail or service we have received from CW).
HELP!


----------



## Garland (Sep 16, 2013)

Extend the slide and look and see if the top seal is folded in..mine is a 2012 298re and has leaked also.


----------



## MiltonDan (May 28, 2014)

Garland said:


> Extend the slide and look and see if the top seal is folded in..mine is a 2012 298re and has leaked also.


Thanks, I will look today. If that was the case I would think CW would have caught that in a the week they had the camper.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MiltonDan said:


> Extend the slide and look and see if the top seal is folded in..mine is a 2012 298re and has leaked also.


Thanks, I will look today. If that was the case I would think CW would have caught that in a the week they had the camper.
[/quote]

Wishful thinking this time of year. They are moving more trailers then they can handle and it is a wonder they only had it a week.


----------



## MiltonDan (May 28, 2014)

robertized said:


> When we first got our trailer I did a PDI (Post delivery inspection). As I was checking things out I noticed how the flexible seal at the top of the slides are attached. It looks like it just snaps in place for quick and easy installation. When the slide goes in the top of the seal can remain opened up allowing water to enter at the top of the flexible seal. To prevent this from becoming a future leak I installed a strip of aluminum stock I found at Lowe's with stainless steel screws to hold the seal tight on the outside. I haven't seen any problems with this mod so far, maybe this can be your problem. Good Luck.


Thanks, I will def be on a ladder looking at this today. Can you send some pictures of the angel installed? That would be helpfull.


----------



## MiltonDan (May 28, 2014)

Unfortunately this is just one of several issues with this 1 month old camper. The stadium seating is broken when we picked the camper up on original delivery. Camping World is telling me that Keystone is denying any warranty on the broken seating and I will be getting a bill for the warranty work. Confusing because CW did nothing other than submit a claim for it??? Beginning to wish I stayed with Forest River Product.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MiltonDan said:


> Unfortunately this is just one of several issues with this 1 month old camper. The stadium seating is broken when we picked the camper up on original delivery. Camping World is telling me that Keystone is denying any warranty on the broken seating and I will be getting a bill for the warranty work. Confusing because CW did nothing other than submit a claim for it??? Beginning to wish I stayed with Forest River Product.


Not a Keystone issue but a Camping World issue. Many dealers have very poor post sales support.

BTW - what is stadium seating?


----------



## MiltonDan (May 28, 2014)

CamperAndy said:


> Unfortunately this is just one of several issues with this 1 month old camper. The stadium seating is broken when we picked the camper up on original delivery. Camping World is telling me that Keystone is denying any warranty on the broken seating and I will be getting a bill for the warranty work. Confusing because CW did nothing other than submit a claim for it??? Beginning to wish I stayed with Forest River Product.


Not a Keystone issue but a Camping World issue. Many dealers have very poor post sales support.

BTW - what is stadium seating?
[/quote]
It's basically two recliners side by side with removable cup holders in the middle. Kind of on the size of a love seat.


----------



## MiltonDan (May 28, 2014)

Garland said:


> Extend the slide and look and see if the top seal is folded in..mine is a 2012 298re and has leaked also.


Extended the slide and the top seal is sitting flush across the top of the slide. Brought it half way in and it's folded inwards as it think it's designed to be. I believe the Surveyor seals were a lot thicker and stiffer than these seem to be. I did notice the small glued on piece of seal where the cable runs through on the top front is missing now. Got to love quality work argh....


----------



## MiltonDan (May 28, 2014)

MiltonDan said:


> Unfortunately this is just one of several issues with this 1 month old camper. The stadium seating is broken when we picked the camper up on original delivery. Camping World is telling me that Keystone is denying any warranty on the broken seating and I will be getting a bill for the warranty work. Confusing because CW did nothing other than submit a claim for it??? Beginning to wish I stayed with Forest River Product.


Not a Keystone issue but a Camping World issue. Many dealers have very poor post sales support.

BTW - what is stadium seating?
[/quote]
It's basically two recliners side by side with removable cup holders in the middle. Kind of on the size of a love seat.
[/quote]

Happy to report after many phone calls and a trip to CW in person we are now getting new seating from the seating manufacturer. Also received replacement LED light that was cracked and the missing pass through keys. Persistence and patience is a must when dealing with CW. Hopefully in the near future the leaking slide will be fixed. 
Headed to Tybee Island for some camping this weekend


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MiltonDan said:


> Persistence and patience is a must when dealing with CW.


It is too bad this is SOP for many dealers.


----------



## MiltonDan (May 28, 2014)

MiltonDan said:


> Unfortunately this is just one of several issues with this 1 month old camper. The stadium seating is broken when we picked the camper up on original delivery. Camping World is telling me that Keystone is denying any warranty on the broken seating and I will be getting a bill for the warranty work. Confusing because CW did nothing other than submit a claim for it??? Beginning to wish I stayed with Forest River Product.


Not a Keystone issue but a Camping World issue. Many dealers have very poor post sales support.

BTW - what is stadium seating?
[/quote]
It's basically two recliners side by side with removable cup holders in the middle. Kind of on the size of a love seat.
[/quote]

Happy to report after many phone calls and a trip to CW in person we are now getting new seating from the seating manufacturer. Also received replacement LED light that was cracked and the missing pass through keys. Persistence and patience is a must when dealing with CW. Hopefully in the near future the leaking slide will be fixed. 
Headed to Tybee Island for some camping this weekend 
[/quote]
Guess this was wishful thinking on our part. Over two months and sorry Camping World of Byron GA still jerking us around on replacing the recliners. They haven't even put the order in to have them replaced yet!


----------

